
DaVinci - Microsoft Surface Physics Illustrator [video] - kirubakaran
http://vimeo.com/3635423
======
metachris
nothing new -- these and better 2d physics engines (even open-source) have
been around for years (box2d, chipmunk, etc)

~~~
theblackbox
Agreed, check out <http://www.crayonphysics.com/> for a novel approach to
integrating this type of interface into the market ("Get 'em when they's
young")

